# Pan Roasting Tips Please



## dolcefarniente (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have been pan roasting for a couple of years now and wanted to know if I can improve my game.

I have an infra red heat gun and roast about 225g coffee at a time inn a pan using a large whisk.

I preheat the pan to 240 degrees and add the beans. I normal try to delay the roast when the beans starts to change colour (around 4-5 minutes in)'The Maillard Recation' by keeping the 'bean temperature' as constant around 190 degrees, by riding the gas. I have found this to significantly improve the flavour of the coffee. Roasts usually last between 13-15 minutes.

I know that pan roasting is primitive but I love the smell, the colours and the ritual. I know a friend who has a generous but it doesn't look like you have as much control as a good pan, infrared heat gun and steady whisking hand. Or am I completely wrong!?


----------

